# Great Gobs Of Gambians



## thebugwife (Aug 10, 2007)

Heheheheh! 5 pseudoharpax virescen ooths hatched! I stopped counting at 65! for little guys they sure can eat!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2007)

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 13, 2007)

add on another 14 the last ooth hatched!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to know they hatched out alright for you!! Always great to see ooth hatching


----------

